# Abu Garcia Revo Rocket



## Jim (Apr 2, 2014)

Great little article written about the Abu Garcia Revo Rocket by our friends at W2F.

https://www.wired2fish.com/abu-garcia-revo-rocket/

Here is the question to ask yourself. Do you ever see yourself needing or wanting a reel with a 9.0:1 gear ratio and 37 inches per turn?


----------



## juggernot (Apr 2, 2014)

I often find myself reeling furiously to take up slack to set the hook when Bass bite on my homemade Carolina rigs w standard gearing on Baitcasters and seem to hook more fish w faster spinning reels so i'd like to try one out, unfortunately most all the high speed B casters I've seen don't have left handed models  That speed would mean less strain on the wrist when pulling buzzbaits for Bass for hours. I think it would also be ideal for streaking/skipping heavier casting jigs across the surface, one of my favorite light tackle techniques for catching Blues and Spanish Mackeral while wading in the surf.


----------



## Jim (Apr 2, 2014)

Good points, never thought about the buzz baits or other scenarios you mentioned. :beer:


----------



## muskiemike12 (Apr 2, 2014)

Cabela's carries it in a left hand retrieve. Item #134746 $299.99


----------



## BassGeek54 (Apr 8, 2014)

I think the fastest reel I have is a 7.1:1...working a buzz bait with that speed would seem to be more effortless. I was just reading an article in Fish & Game about reel ratios and they made a point I actually had not considered before. When a reel review says a reel takes up x # of inches per turn you have to consider how much line is on the spool...so a reel that turns the spool 9 times for each one full turn of the handle will take up less line if the spool is near empty than if it is full. It is all relative but it is interesting to consider.


----------



## basslipripper (Apr 24, 2014)

I want one! drool....


----------

